# bedrohung durch sms



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

mahlzeit zusammen!

ich bekomme seit längerer zeit sms mit obszönem inhalt. diese habe ich bisher nicht weiter beachtet und umgehend gelöscht. nun aber habe ich letztes we eine sms bekommen, in der mir "körperliche gewalt angedroht wird, wenn ich nicht besser aufpasse!". als absender wurde eine 0175/xxxxxxx nr. übermittelt, dessen besitzer sich nach rückruf als junge frau entpuppte. selbiger traue ich eine entsprechende sms eigentlich nicht zu. 

kann es sich dabei um eine art spam handeln bspw. durch weiterleitung oder fake-nutzung privater nr. ? meine handy-nr. ist nirgends registriert und auch nur meinem freundeskreis bekannt. die absender-nr. kenne ich nicht und kann mir nicht erklären, wie jemand an meine nr. gekommen ist und warum man mich bedrohen sollte!

ich verkehre weiss gott nicht in dubiosen kreisen und habe ehrlich gesagt etwas kalte füsse bekommen. über hilfreiche tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

so long

krust1e


----------



## sascha (29 November 2004)

Hmm, mit sowas sollte man nicht spaßen. Hast Du die SMS aufgehoben? Klingle doch mal Deine örtliche Kripo an und frag die mal. Bei echten  Gewaltandrohungen, von wem auch immer, ist Schluss mit lustig...


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2004)

krust1e schrieb:
			
		

> ...in der mir "körperliche gewalt angedroht wird, wenn ich nicht besser aufpasse!". als absender wurde eine 0175/xxxxxxx nr.


Dem ersten Anschein nach ist das womöglich gar ein Straftatbestand. Gehe doch mal zu Deiner Polizei und laß´ Dich dort beraten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies für eine Anzeige ausreichend ist. Die Behörden können dann den Rest ausermitteln. Bei den Providern werden übrigens die SMS´n eine gewisse Zeit gespeichert und diverse technische Details über den Absender auch - also Eile ist geboten.


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

*kalte füsse*

hallo noch mal!

danke für die schnellen antworten! na ja, nich dass mir die polizei nich schon in den sinn gekommen is, aber ich wollte erst mal weitere infos einholen. vor allem, obs nich ne möglichkeit gibt, die nummer zurück aufzulösen? auch wenn sie nich regisitriert is. war zumindest die aussgae von nen t-mobile hotliner, über den ichs leider erfolglos versucht habe.

ich hab halt ehrlich gesagt son bischen bammel schlafende hunde zu wecken. die beschriebene sms hab ich letzten fr bekommen und gespeichert, die anderen aber leider immer sofort gelöscht. somit kann ich nich mehr prüfen, ob alle von der selben nr. geschickt wurden. nich das ich in irgend ein wespennest aus dem rotlicht-/gangstermileu oder ählichem steche. 

und mal ganz ehrlich, bis einem die cops helfen is es meist schon zu spät. frei nach dem motto, solange man ihnen nicht den schädel eingeschlagen hat können/dürfen/wollen wir nix tun...

greetz

krust1e


----------



## Insider (30 November 2004)

*Re: kalte füsse*



			
				krust1e schrieb:
			
		

> ....obs nich ne möglichkeit gibt, die nummer zurück aufzulösen? auch wenn sie nich regisitriert is. war zumindest die aussgae von nen t-mobile hotliner....


So eine dumme Antwort kann nur von einem unwissenden bzw. ungeschulten Typen kommen, der mal eben Kundenanfragen lapidar und anonym am Telefon zu beantworten hat - nach Beendigung des Gespräches: "...der Nächste bitte!"  



			
				krust1e schrieb:
			
		

> ....und mal ganz ehrlich, bis einem die cops helfen is es meist schon zu spät.      .........können/dürfen/wollen wir nix tun...


Genau so´n Käse. Ein bisschen Vertrauen solltest Du schon denjenigen entgegen bringen, die nahezu als einzige Deine Fragen und das damit verbundene Problem lösen können. Außerdem sind die "Cops" dazu von Amts wegen verpflichtet, denn: Nötigung und Bedrohung sind keine Kavaliersdelikte.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2004)

guten morgen zusammen!

also folgendes: der hotliner war von der 11833. hab ich schon glauben mögen, da der typ ja lediglich auf das "normale" telefonbuch zugreifen kann. es is mit sicherheit was anderes, wenn ich ne auskunkt direkt von t-mobile anfordere. soweit ich weis, geht das aber nich ohne weiteres, oder? u. a. um diese fragen zu klären, habe ich diesen thread geöffnet...

und zu meinem vetrauen in die deutsche staatsgewalt geben die postings im thread "SMS Terror von 016094721395
" ausreichend antwort.

des weiteren kann ich auf so geistreiche belehrungen wirklich verzichten. die bringen mich definitiv nicht weiter.

mich interessiert neben der identität des absenders (sofern da nix um bzw. hin und hergeleitet wurde) vor allem, wie dieser an meine nr. gekommen is. ich hab ja den verdacht, dass mich irgend ein scherzkeks in irgend welchen einschlägigen foren registriert hat oder ähnliches.

also bitte nur konstruktive vorschläge!

thanx a lot,

krust1e


----------



## sascha (30 November 2004)

> also bitte nur konstruktive vorschläge!



Die konstruktiven Vorschläge sind oben gemacht worden. Ob Du sie annimmst, bleibt Dir überlassen.


----------

